
How 'computers' are depicted in the media - NickHaflinger
See &#x27;Fringe&#x27; Season 1 episode 12 from 7.18s The computer techie is having problems recovering data as &#x27;the harddrive platters must be fused&#x27; besides, she says &#x27;I know some pretty aggressive data retrieval techniques, I can give it a shot&#x27;. She then dismantles the drives exposing the platters to the air. Does anyone here know what she is on about.
======
J_Darnley
Technobabble and something that looks good on camera.

------
DrScump
Arguing with the hot female lead is rarely productive.

